

Why every city council needs at least one geek  - edw519
http://www.centos.org/modules/news/article.php?storyid=127

======
steveplace
What he _should_ have done was taken a couple days off, drive out to Oklahoma
with a flip camcorder and have this guy explain to him in person why he was
planning to file an FBI complaint.

------
mechanical_fish
Well, this is _one_ way of getting low-cost tech support for your civic
network.

